# fake toter prank



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

a while back when i made my Elmer prop lots of people suggested I put him on a front door and play a trick on people, well apparently someone really did do that. Found this video on youtube.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cGCy4gooSE&feature=popular[/nomedia]


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

that is awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"I have to close the door now"


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hilarious! I like the last one - that kid got her scare for the night!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I almost wet myself!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Now that is funny stuff!!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

that is some funny funny crap.. too bad the video is removed


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, I didn't get to see it. Bummer.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thats not the same video as before, but it's the same idea.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

lmao! That was great! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, I missed the first one too, thanks for posting the second!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"I'm not gonna lie- your're kinda freakin' me out.."LMAO.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"GET THE FIREPLACE POKER..."
Bwahahahhahaha!

At 4:28- is that a TRANNY!!?? OMG- I LOVE trannies!!

I wonder what the reaction would be if you did this to your neighbors? Would they hate you forever??


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for putting that second one up, I missed the first... that's classic!!

Best thing is, they totally rolled when they realized they'd been had... "That is awesome"... and the best:

"I've been punk'd!!!"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

WOW! What a great prank, I gotta try it myself. Thanks for posting it, I laughed the whole time. Maybe I shouldn't try it, I'd laugh so hard I'd spoil it!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That was halarious. Thanks gor posting the second since I missed the first.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

cant you imagine putting a wireless speaker in it and they go to touch it " DOOONT TOUCH MEEE" or even a scream.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Finally got that to load....great stuff.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

LMAO - where is the luve it button!


----------

